# A propos d'Ipodeur



## iMax (17 Août 2004)

Ipodeur est mon petit frère. C'est pas la première fois qu'il vient fouttre la merde ici.   

Voici son dernier thread 

Je me suis permis de prendre une petite liberté que je n'aurais pas prise si ce n'étais pas lui. Je l'ai banni pour 10 jours. 

Je pense que des histoire personnelles comme celle-ci n'ont pas leur place sur ces forums. J'en ai discuté avec lui.

Voila, c'était juste histoire de justifier ce bannissement


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Y a celui-ci aussi :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=827318


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2004)

Oui, il a fait deux threads et je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'après avoir ouvert ce sujet.

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais il va bientôt rentrer. Il se rendra compte que son énorme portable HP n'a plus de carte Wi-Fi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

J'imagine bien à l'époque faire pareil avec Miss prerima parce qu'elle aurait floodé au bar   la bannir .. mouhahaha 

Plus sérieusement, n'était-ce pas plus facile pour toi de lui manifester ton sentiment de visu ?  plutôt que de montrer que sur MacG, c'est toi uqi porte la culotte 

Sinon je conseille un bannissement à l'IP  :love:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ...Sinon je conseille un bannissement à l'IP  :love:


 oh oui oh  oui  oh oui  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

motif de suppression a dit:
			
		

> Les histoires de famille se réglent au Bar.



euh   les poubelles on les laisse toujours à la réception


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voila, c'était juste histoire de justifier ce bannissement


Il y a d'autres méthodes. Je l'ai débanni et je lui ai envoyé ce mail :


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je t'ai débanni des forums. mais pour tes histoires de famille, reste au bar s'il te plaît. ;-)
> 
> ...



À présent, il peut répondre à Amok et aux autres.   

À+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Chouette ! Un nouveau chapitre  :love:


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh   les poubelles on les laisse toujours à la réception


Quelqu'un a déplacé un des deux fils au Bar pendant mon absence. Il était bien trop avancé pour que je le passe au broyeur ou tout autre traitement plus adapté. Bref, je n'y suis pour rien, mon premier réflexe aurait été de fermer. 

A posteriori, le coup du Bar est une bonne idée.   

À+


----------



## bengilli (17 Août 2004)

ca vient de moi, j'ai toujours pas le réflexe - et le temps - de le dire dans votre bar à vous  j'adore la mise en déroute d'un modo par son propre frérot donc j'ai laissé... et pis je ferme pas un sujet avec des morceaux d'amok dedans


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

a donc, pour couler un modo il faut qu'il est un frère ?  bon, webo a un frère ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a donc, pour couler un modo il faut qu'il est un frère ?  bon, webo a un frère ?



Non, je n'ai pas de frangin.


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ca vient de moi,


C'est curieux, mais je m'en doutais. 



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'adore la mise en déroute d'un modo par son propre frérot donc j'ai laissé...


On sent l'admin qui veut calmer le jeu à tous prix.  

Pour l'instant, iMax n'a pas encore pointé le bout de son nez pour râler parce que j'ai débanni son frère. Il est en vacances ? 

  

À+


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> et pis je ferme pas un sujet avec des morceaux d'amok dedans



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Un jour, il faut que je te demande en mariage toi ! Lorsque nous serons dégouttés des femmes!


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque nous serons dégouttés des femmes!


Ah bon ? C'est une condition sine qua non ? 

 

À+


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? C'est une condition sine qua non ?
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Oui, et il faut bien le noter : c'est notre unique faiblesse!


----------



## bengilli (17 Août 2004)

En plus je cache pas que je reverais d'etre a la place d'iMax qui peut marave son frère en vrai si il veut il a juste a aller le bouillaver dans la chambre a coté...

Je rêve d'avoir les lecteurs a portée de taloches parfois moi aussi...


----------



## bengilli (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Un jour, il faut que je te demande en mariage toi ! Lorsque nous serons dégouttés des femmes!




On a pas déjà fait en virtuel sur les forums du temps de Number One ? avec le mec exellent qui trainait toujours dans Jurassic Macs (je sais plus son pseudo) comme témoin... je me rapelle aussi les grands procès


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On a pas déjà fait en virtuel sur les forums du temps de Number One ? avec le mec exellent qui trainait toujours dans Jurassic Macs (je sais plus son pseudo) comme témoin... je me rapelle aussi les grands procès



Les grands procès ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les grands procès ?



Ah, ça c'est quand je pigeais rien à rien à ce qui se passait sur MacGe... :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## bengilli (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les grands procès ?




Ah  on vous entends moins les nioubies  Ca se réglait à la loyale sur Hotline, 12 jurés et en avant  Depuis que ces forums sont devenus une democratie y'en a pas un qui tiendrait un quart d'heure dans un tel chat


----------



## golf (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...unique faiblesse...


Si c'est pas un abus de langage çà !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais il va bientôt rentrer. Il se rendra compte que son énorme portable HP n'a plus de carte Wi-Fi



Ca et le thread du bar, c'est QUE DU BONHEUR.


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

Heu ! Ils sont combien de frères ?
 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'ai pas de frangin.




ouf   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les grands procès ?



il y aurai du y avoir le procès SMG, mais il a jamais eu lieu :sifflle:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve d'avoir les lecteurs a portée de taloches parfois moi aussi...



Et si on se constituait en asso ? Notre v½ux aurait peut-etre plus de portée, non ?


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ah  on vous entends moins les nioubies  Ca se réglait à la loyale sur Hotline, 12 jurés et en avant  Depuis que ces forums sont devenus une democratie y'en a pas un qui tiendrait un quart d'heure dans un tel chat


tu parles qu'on nous entends plus tu as vu la longueur du texte ? faut avoir une volontée de fer pour le faire


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et si on se constituait en asso ? Notre v½ux aurait peut-etre plus de portée, non ?


3615 code Lourdes


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Août 2004)

Moi je dirais plutôt 3615 code AppleExpo :rateau:

Faut faire des listes de tous les chieurs, avec portrait de face et de profil, empreintes digitales etc.  et on fait des opérations commando punitives dans l'AE


----------



## bengilli (18 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais plutôt 3615 code AppleExpo :rateau:
> 
> Faut faire des listes de tous les chieurs, avec portrait de face et de profil, empreintes digitales etc.  et on fait des opérations commando punitives dans l'AE




Vu le ratio, on a qu'a gazer tout le hall n°1 et tant pis pour les innocents pris dans la masse


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

BenDisco veut saborder sa boîte de nuit


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ah  on vous entends moins les nioubies  Ca se réglait à la loyale sur Hotline, 12 jurés et en avant  Depuis que ces forums sont devenus une democratie y'en a pas un qui tiendrait un quart d'heure dans un tel chat



P'tain, décembre 2000 ! J'avais oublié que c'était si vieux !


----------



## bengilli (18 Août 2004)

ca nous rajeuni pas tout ça  enfin tu t'en cognes toi maintenant t'es plus à un 0 près


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ca nous rajeuni pas tout ça  enfin tu t'en cognes toi maintenant t'es plus à un 0 près



salope!


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> P'tain, décembre 2000 ! J'avais oublié que c'était si vieux !



tes plus tout jeune maintenant    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Heu... c'est qui Olivemax?...    :mouais:  :mouais: 

J'vous jure, j'ai rien fait avec iMax...  :casse:


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2004)

Si UN Suisse sort vivant de l'AE, autorisation lui est filé d'envoyer un pneumatique au Vatican pour raconter qu'il a vu la vierge !


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... c'est qui Olivemax?...    :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> J'vous jure, j'ai rien fait avec iMax...  :casse:



jean d'arc jurais aussi, mais ça ne la pas empêcher de finir au bûcher


----------



## Bilbo (20 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si UN Suisse sort vivant de l'AE, autorisation lui est filé d'envoyer un pneumatique au Vatican pour raconter qu'il a vu la vierge !


   MDR


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... c'est qui Olivemax?...    :mouais:  :mouais:
> J'vous jure, j'ai rien fait avec iMax...  :casse:








- Mon dieu pourvu que (..)   
- Oui, plaise aux dieux, surtout l'hévète  :mouais: ​


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... c'est qui Olivemax?...    :mouais:  :mouais:
> J'vous jure, j'ai rien fait avec iMax...  :casse:


bah il est pas sortit encore de l'oeuf, il est a zero post   ces parents me font dire qu'ils veulent garder l'anonymat  :love:


----------

